# Door reveal molding 66 GTO



## kcammes66 (Oct 20, 2010)

Im new to the forum, just bought a 1966 GTO and need to remove & install all 4 reveal moldings, can someone please tell me how they come off? Also trying to install the windshield lace or top molding piece that trims out the headliner next to the windshield, don't know how its suppose to pop in. I would really appreciate the help.
Great to be a Pontiac man again.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

kcammes66 said:


> Im new to the forum, just bought a 1966 GTO and need to remove & install all 4 reveal moldings, can someone please tell me how they come off? Also trying to install the windshield lace or top molding piece that trims out the headliner next to the windshield, don't know how its suppose to pop in. I would really appreciate the help.
> Great to be a Pontiac man again.


The reveal moldings are held on by clips that extend thru the quarter and door panel skin. You need to remove all the interior door and quarter trim panels to get up there. If those panels aren't installed now, just look up at the top on the door from inside.
The windshield header molding should just press onto a metal lip near the glass and is held on the side with a trim piece.


----------

